# Another Charity Auction to benefit the victims of the Oklahoma tornado!



## mbroberg (May 28, 2013)

Team 8, from the recently completed CCC, has donated their creation to benefit the victims of the Oklahoma tornado.  These members are:

Jim Burr of Fresno, CA
MarkD of Sayre, PA
TerryF of Pretoria, South Africa
EBorragaof Louisville, KY
penmaker1967 of Biscoe, NC

The auction can be found here!

Thank You Team 8!! :good::biggrin::good:


----------



## BradG (May 28, 2013)

Il set the ball rolling  bid placed


----------



## skiprat (May 28, 2013)

I'm right behind you Brad


----------



## MesquiteMan (May 28, 2013)

Mike,  If this is your auction, which I assume it is, you may want to edit your title since you spelled Custom as Custum.


----------



## mbroberg (May 28, 2013)

MesquiteMan said:


> Mike,  If this is your auction, which I assume it is, you may want to edit your title since you spelled Custom as Custum.



Thanks Curtis.  I just tried to edit it ne it won't let me change it.  I guess the world will now know that I can't spell!!:redface:


----------



## skiprat (May 28, 2013)

Don't worry too much Mike, it's just an age thing


----------



## Russianwolf (May 28, 2013)

Well I gave it a nice bump.... maybe Smitty will let me have this one. :tongue:



Go ahead, outbid me... I dare you. :biggrin:


----------



## MarkD (May 28, 2013)

mbroberg said:


> MesquiteMan said:
> 
> 
> > Mike,  If this is your auction, which I assume it is, you may want to edit your title since you spelled Custom as Custum.
> ...



No worries Mike, It just makes it sound more expensive!


----------



## Russianwolf (May 28, 2013)

Well, that didn't take long.... 

Am I the only one happy to be outbid on these auctions? Usually I'd be cussing at the computer, but not on these.


----------



## skiprat (May 28, 2013)

Russianwolf said:


> Well I gave it a nice bump.... maybe Smitty will let me have this one. :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead, outbid me... I dare you. :biggrin:



You didn't last long.
Be very careful of artificially bumping the bids. If you don't want it then don't bid.
Artificial bid bumping is called Shill Bidding and is illegal.. In the UK it can earn you a £5000 fine .
If it's ok to do this in USA then I for one will never take part in an IAP auction again. Raising funds for a good cause is one thing, but breaking the law is another.


----------



## Haynie (May 28, 2013)

Mike is just partaking in auction trash talk.  Pretty common activity.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 28, 2013)

I never bid what I can't afford to spend Skippy.

As I said in my follow-up, I usually bid my max and then cuss like crazy if someone outbids me, but I won't bid again as it was my max price. 

In these cases (charity auctions) I actively encourage people to outbid me, not because I don't want the item, but because I want the cause to get the maximum benefit.

In these I think everyone should be begging, cajoling, mocking, etc. to get others to outbid them and get the Red Cross more money. These people are going to need every bit we can muster and more.

I've already made one donation since I didn't win the first auction. I may make another go at this one, but I'll make another donation to the cause regardless.

And yep, Shill bidding isn't allowed on ebay but I don't think there is a specific law about it.

Others have been there when I needed a hand, I pay it forward when I can.


----------



## terryf (May 28, 2013)

Slow down Tiger :biggrin:
Its illegal in most of the civilized and semi-civilized world including South Africa.

Ebay policies strictly forbid shill bidding.




skiprat said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Well I gave it a nice bump.... maybe Smitty will let me have this one. :tongue:
> ...


----------



## mbroberg (May 28, 2013)

The bid is at 202.50, and the auction is only hours old.  Who has 250.00?

Also, if any of you are active on any of the social media sites please publicize this auction!!


----------



## Russianwolf (May 28, 2013)

put it on facebook


----------



## mbroberg (May 28, 2013)

Hey,

I've just learned that bidding $250.00 will almost be like bidding NOTHING at all!!!  I'll explain once the bidding gets there.!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 28, 2013)

Once again we Okies are proud to be associated with this great group of folks so do as voters in Chicago do vote er....bid and bid often .


----------



## mbroberg (May 29, 2013)

mbroberg said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've just learned that bidding $250.00 will almost be like bidding NOTHING at all!!!  I'll explain once the bidding gets there.!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:




Nothing but the chirping of crickets.............................

No one is willing to take the plunge?   $250?....anyone?......


----------



## mbroberg (May 29, 2013)

Bump


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 29, 2013)

And bumped once more, the pen is surly worth $250 and Mike said something to the effect that when it hit $250 it would almost pay for itself.....


----------



## Russianwolf (May 29, 2013)

I would but my AC just decided to go crazy and flood the attic.

Not a happy camper at the moment. There was supposed to be an emergency shut-off if the condensate pan got full. Now my ceiling is buckling.


----------



## BradG (May 30, 2013)

There you go


----------



## mbroberg (May 30, 2013)

*WOW!!!*

*Thanks Brad and Thanks Stephen!!!​
The bid is now at $250.00 with Skiprat in the lead to own this beautiful pen and more importantly, help the Oklahomans who lost so much to the deadly tornado.

But Wait......................   There's More!!!!!​

Our own Oklahoman, Roy Robaldo,  has sweetened this pot to the tune of $250.00!!!

The winner of this auction will receive, in addition to this beautiful pen, $250.00 Store Credit at The Classic Nib! ​ 
This auction, in essence, is starting over!!!!   Skippy's $250.00 bid is now a break even  deal thanks to Roy and The Classic Nib!!

So, whatever your budget was for this auction add $250.00 and place your bid!!!!

Thank you Roy!​*


----------



## terryf (May 30, 2013)

Very generous of you Roy :biggrin::biggrin: Thats just pushed the value of the pen up to 500 bucks 



mbroberg said:


> *Thanks Brad and Thanks Stephen!!!​
> The bid is now at $250.00 with Skiprat in the lead to own this beautiful pen and more importantly, help the Oklahomans who lost so much to the deadly tornado.
> 
> But Wait......................   There's More!!!!!​
> ...


----------



## Jim Burr (May 30, 2013)

Wow!!! Thanks folks...it's a little weird to see something you worked on pluggin' away on eBay, but the people that it will help are more than deserving!


----------



## penmaker1967 (May 30, 2013)

it does feel strange to to see it on ebay but i am glad it it turning out very well for the people who need the help. thanks everyone


----------



## skiprat (May 30, 2013)

RFLMAO!!!! :biggrin:
I must be getting old!!! I switched from my Kindle Ebay account to my laptop account and managed to outbid myself!!!:biggrin:

Of course, big big thanks to the CC gang and Roy!!!


----------



## BradG (May 30, 2013)

skiprat said:


> RFLMAO!!!! :biggrin:
> I must be getting old!!! I switched from my Kindle Ebay account to my laptop account and managed to outbid myself!!!:biggrin:
> 
> Of course, big big thanks to the CC gang and Roy!!!


 
What was it you were saying about shill bidding? :tongue:


----------



## skiprat (May 30, 2013)

Mmmmm.....Brad, that wasn't 'quite' what I meant !! :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg (May 30, 2013)

Maybe it's a duel personality thing.


----------



## skiprat (May 30, 2013)

mbroberg said:


> Maybe it's a duel personality thing.


 
Could be, Mike, ......if you mean 'dual' instead of 'duel':biggrin::tongue:


----------



## mbroberg (May 30, 2013)

yea, that's what I meant......


----------



## skiprat (May 30, 2013)

I just sent a note to Jeff...

Dear Jeff,
It isn't too long before the next IAP Birthday Bash. With this in mind, please would you be so kind as to reward the Main Man Mike with a dictionary instead of a mug? I have a feeling that he uses these mugs to consume vast quantities of alcohol and his posts on IAP seem to reflect this sad state of affairs.
Yours
The General Riff Raff


----------



## terryf (May 30, 2013)

or as I saw earlier today...

add a bit more water, your fingers are slurring! :biggrin:



skiprat said:


> I just sent a note to Jeff...
> 
> Dear Jeff,
> It isn't too long before the next IAP Birthday Bash. With this in mind, please would you be so kind as to reward the Main Man Mike with a dictionary instead of a mug? I have a feeling that he uses these mugs to consume vast quantities of alcohol and his posts on IAP seem to reflect this sad state of affairs.
> ...


----------



## mbroberg (May 30, 2013)

I'll start having my wife proofread (yep, checked, proofread is one word) my posts!:wink:

Or, Dictionary.com - Free Online English Dictionary


Now, all spell checked..............so send!

Now.......Bid on the pen!!!!!!!!​


----------



## skiprat (May 30, 2013)

mbroberg said:


> Now.......Bid on the pen!!!!!!!!


 
I just did, and you ain't gonna catch me out twice with that sneaky move!!:tongue: 

He he, I can't wait to get my 'custum' pen and my loot from *Ray*.
( hey, he spells my name wrong too so there!! :tongue


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 30, 2013)

Steven, Stephen,Skippy,Skippie, no matter how you spell it your the  best rat I know.


----------



## terryf (May 30, 2013)

you know more than one 



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Steven, Stephen,Skippy,Skippie, no matter how you spell it your the  best rat I know.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 30, 2013)

No, that's what makes him the best!!!!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## terryf (May 30, 2013)

Thats a hell of an accolade Roy :biggrin:



OKLAHOMAN said:


> No, that's what makes him the best!!!!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Jim Burr (May 30, 2013)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Steven, Stephen,Skippy,Skippie, no matter how you spell it your the best rat I know.


 
Guess that makes you the best and worst rat we all know? :wink:


----------



## mbroberg (May 31, 2013)

Let's not let Mr. Rat get too comfortable with his bid!  This beautiful pen AND a $250.00 credit at the Classic Nib is quite a package!  Are you really going to let Skippy steal this pen for what amounts to $5.00?  Don't wait!  Cast a bid!


----------



## skiprat (May 31, 2013)

Hey Mike!! You make it sound like I'm the Bad Guy here!! 
I may be a rat, but I have feelings ya know!!!


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 1, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Hey Mike!! You make it sound like I'm the Bad Guy here!!
> I may be a rat, but I have feelings ya know!!!



Quite the contrary.  I'm pointing out that you seem to be the only one willing to act on this fantastic offer. :biggrin: It's like getting a $250.00 rebate because we all know that any one of us will blow through $250.00 on pen supplies without blinking an eye. :wink:  I would think that there would be more of a response to this.   Maybe everyone is waiting until the auction is about to end to place their bid.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 1, 2013)

Shhh Mike !!  And stop bumping the thread or others may see this great deal for an even greater cause!!!:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 2, 2013)

OK Skippy.  I won't bump it.


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 2, 2013)

I do believe there will be a few late straglers bidding on this!!


----------



## skiprat (Jun 2, 2013)

mbroberg said:


> OK Skippy. I won't bump it.


 
Thanks Mike !! Mums the word !!:wink:


----------



## terryf (Jun 2, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Mums the word !!:wink:




hahahaha, haven't heard this expression in years!!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 2, 2013)

Mike won't bump it but I will.


----------



## Gofer (Jun 2, 2013)

The thread is getting bumped along with his bid ..... I can go no higher ... just like the pen Brad auctioned.


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 2, 2013)

$305.00 and still 4 and a 1/2 days to go


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 2, 2013)

Gofer said:


> The thread is getting bumped along with his bid ..... I can go no higher ... just like the pen Brad auctioned.



Thanks Bruce!!


----------



## skiprat (Jun 3, 2013)

I wish you horrible lot would stop bumping this thread !!:at-wits-end:









:wink:


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 3, 2013)

why Skippy... whatever do you mean?????
:tongue:





:biggrin:


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope it get's bumped all over the place!! Keep it up folks!


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 3, 2013)

I promised I wouldn't bump it.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 3, 2013)

mbroberg said:


> I promised I wouldn't bump it.


 
I always knew that you were a man of his word, Mike!!:biggrin:

Bumping the thread is fine, but someone will have to actually bid past my top bid to knock me off my perch. :wink:
I can't afford to bid higher than my top bid, ( less than it's worth, BTW ) so lets see who really wants it. 
Or are you all just mouth???:tongue::yawn:


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 3, 2013)

I figure it's worth atleast $500.00, but only time will tell:biggrin:


----------



## Gofer (Jun 3, 2013)

Skip you are right that it is worth more than it is sitting at ... for the moment ... and I would make you pay more but I wont bid what I can not afford to spend (even if I have to spend a month in the doghouse)

There has to be someone with deeper pockets than mine that can give our friendly neighborhood rat a run for his money.

Bruce


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 3, 2013)

While I would love to swoop in and steal it from Skippy, I can't bid higher even with the Gift card as I don't have the funds to pay for the combo.

Dang those Granite Countertops


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 4, 2013)

*The auction can be found here*​


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 4, 2013)

Russianwolf said:


> Well I gave it a nice bump.... maybe Smitty will let me have this one. :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead, outbid me... I dare you. :biggrin:


Smitty is not a wealthy man and I did buy the last one....you guys all have my blessings for this one and my sincere wish is that it does at least as well as the one I won.

Good luck and God Speed.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 4, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Well I gave it a nice bump.... maybe Smitty will let me have this one. :tongue:
> ...


 Here, there has to be a connection between the seller and the bidder - just throwing in a bid when you don't want to win, isn't a shill bid but might make a lot of folks unhappy if you do win and then don't pay.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 4, 2013)

skiprat said:


> RFLMAO!!!! :biggrin:
> I must be getting old!!! I switched from my Kindle Ebay account to my laptop account and managed to outbid myself!!!:biggrin:
> 
> Of course, big big thanks to the CC gang and Roy!!!



That is called a 'shill' bid -----


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well if Skippy is the high bidder he seems to be serious. I might come back in later if I have lots of sales in the next two or three days.


----------



## Gofer (Jun 4, 2013)

Well it is good to see some more bids for the pen.  Wish I could bring it home but it will not happen this time.

Oh oh Skiprat might not be to happy ... the thread seems to keep getting bumped  : )

Bruce


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 4, 2013)

*Mike, nice no bump*​


----------



## alphageek (Jun 4, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> Smitty is not a wealthy man and I did buy the last one....



Referrering to yourself in both first and third person in a sentence that short... Thats quite the feat!!!


----------



## skiprat (Jun 5, 2013)

Well I tried, but have been outbid :frown:
The bad news is that I won't be getting this great pen and of course Roy's wonderful addition, but the fantastic news is that the charity will be getting more than *I* can afford. 
Well done to who ever it was that outbid me, but I expect you will need to bid again before this auction is over.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 5, 2013)

alphageek said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty is not a wealthy man and I did buy the last one....
> ...


Perhaps my wife 'penned' that sentence.    OOPS another bump.


----------



## Gofer (Jun 5, 2013)

Skiprat is right, the funds being raised is the important part ..... but who is the mystery bidder??????

Lets hope it breaks the $500 mark and helps those in need.

Bruce


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 6, 2013)

*1931 views and 21 bids*
*and we're at *
*$405.00*​


----------



## JDennis (Jun 6, 2013)

skiprat said:


> mbroberg said:
> 
> 
> > I promised I wouldn't bump it.
> ...


 
I knocked him off his perch, anyone up to knocking me off mine?:biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 6, 2013)

*Tick - Tock - Tick - Tock

Custum Handcrafted Fountain Pen to Benefit The Victims of The Oklahoma Tornado | eBay​*


----------



## JDennis (Jun 7, 2013)

terryf said:


> Very generous of you Roy :biggrin::biggrin: Thats just pushed the value of the pen up to 500 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
With less than two hours left in the auction, I may be getting this, if so, first item to purchase will be one of the "stained glass" boxes to hold it in.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 7, 2013)

Down to the final minutes!!!!


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 7, 2013)

*WE HAVE A WINNER!*

Congratulations John!!!  Thank you for your winning bid of $405.00.  100% of your bid will be sent to  GlobalGiving Oklahoma Tornado Relief Fund.  In addition to this fine looking pen you will also receive $250.00 store credit to the Classic Nib compliments of Oklahoman.

Thank you to all who bid.  Team 8's generosity has moved other teams to donate their CCC pens to this cause as well so there will be another auction posted soon.


----------



## JDennis (Jun 7, 2013)

mbroberg said:


> Congratulations John!!! Thank you for your winning bid of $405.00. 100% of your bid will be sent to GlobalGiving Oklahoma Tornado Relief Fund. In addition to this fine looking pen you will also receive $250.00 store credit to the Classic Nib compliments of Oklahoman.
> 
> Thank you to all who bid. Team 8's generosity has moved other teams to donate their CCC pens to this cause as well so there will be another auction posted soon.


 

Looking forward to getting the pen, also looking forward to spending "The Classic Nib" store credit.  Thanks and credit due to all those involved in the great endeavor.

John


----------

